# Is this knackered?



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Noticed my rear BMW badge had marks around the outside edge on the chrome bits, took it off and tried to remove the marks with a couple of things i had:
i tired a strong APC, tardis, clay and a strong wheel cleaner, nothing really touched it.

Is it time to get a new one? Think i've found a genuine one at a decent price, new i think the badge alone from the dealer is circa £40!!

Sorry the pics are so lage but it's easier to make out the problem


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Yes mate they have started the 'white worm' effect


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Yup, car's a write off. Send me your details and I will arrange scrappage at minimal cost to you … :lol:


As above, lacquer has failed and aluminium has corroded underneath further lifting the lacquer. Only option is a new badge.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

How olds the car - might be worth contacting local dealership if still in warranty ?? 

If not / no luck and your having to get a new one, wonder if it’s worth having a go at a repair and re-lacquer yourself ?


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

New BMW badges on eBay for under a fiver, so its a no brainer :thumb:


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

TonyHill said:


> New BMW badges on eBay for under a fiver, so its a no brainer :thumb:


Should avoid those ones they corrode very fast


----------



## LankyWashmit (Jul 17, 2017)

beatty599 said:


> Should avoid those ones they corrode very fast


.......faster than the originals ? :lol:


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes, the dreaded water ingress. Why do some manufacturers ignore the badge quality. I have driven Skodas for many years and the old green badge was notorious for going white. They have now changed to a much better badge.
My Daughters Saab badges went the same way. I made the mistake of buying some Ebay ones and they didn't last 2 years.

Harry


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

TonyHill said:


> New BMW badges on eBay for under a fiver, so its a no brainer :thumb:


They're all cheap fake rubbish no matter how convincing the stamps on the back or the bag they come in are.

You'll be replacing them so often that the £40 for a genuine one actually seems like good value.

Been there, done that, won't bother again!


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

I found a genuine one for £12 in the genuine bag too


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

westerman said:


> Yes, the dreaded water ingress. Why do some manufacturers ignore the badge quality. I have driven Skodas for many years and the old green badge was notorious for going white. They have now changed to a much better badge.
> My Daughters Saab badges went the same way. I made the mistake of buying some Ebay ones and they didn't last 2 years.
> 
> Harry


I did the same with ebay Volkswagen badges lasted 4 months, bought straight from dealers after it.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Before putting the badges on the car did you seal them appropriately especially at the edges?


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Harry_p said:


> They're all cheap fake rubbish no matter how convincing the stamps on the back or the bag they come in are.
> 
> You'll be replacing them so often that the £40 for a genuine one actually seems like good value.
> 
> Been there, done that, won't bother again!


Must be 'luck of the draw' then, as a friend of mine bought one for his 3 series....it was still in perfect condition when he sold the car 5 years later!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Change them fella, the OCD in me will do my head in. Agree with the above comment that manufacturers don't always focus on the badge quality.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Make sure you Chuck a load of sealant or wax on them before putting them on the car, then keep your protection topped up.

If the water can't get to the badge then it can't penetrate the clear coat.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

